# best week from yak



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Last Saturday decided to put in the river and give it a try, got 5 trout and a couple stripers

Sunday got out early. 30 trout, bunch of stripers and lil pups.

Monday 16 trout, ect.

Tuesday 11 trout, ect.

Wensday 14

Thursday was busy working for uncle 
sam.

Friday 29 trout tons of pups and stripers . 


That's 105 trout in 6 days of fishing after work. majority of fish were 18", biggest was 23". Hands down best trout fishing ive ever done.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work! Congrats.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Where St. Louis ??


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Not in St Louis , the Elizabeth River. Put in at the great bridge locks


----------

